# Game 6: Raptors @ Nets, May 4th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Friday, 8:00PM EST, The Score, ESPN

The series heads back to the swamp where the Raptors have been bogged-down. Can they have one good road game to keep the series alive?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

To be honest I expect to lose this game theres too many things going against us


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Mr_B said:


> To be honest I expect to lose this game theres too many things going against us


Except momentum.

Hey, let's not sugar coat things, the recent performances by the Raps in the CAA, quite frankly blows but I do think this team turned a corner with the last win.

I don't expect a blowout because as we have seen this series, the Raps are filled with guys full of pride, not including Chris Bosh.

I'm just superhyped that I was able to switch my night for a day shift.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I will always have faith, even in the most difficult of circumstances.

When it comes to my beloved raps I am always the optimist just hope bosh plays a nice game!

GO RAPS!!


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

if we're down 10+ by the 5 min mark of the 1st Q, i may be tempted to just turn the TV off....

the start will be crucial in determining whether we win this game or not...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

If we get off to a good start, we can take this game.

*LET'S GO RAPTORS!* :yay:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Let's go Raptors!


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

i feel good about friday's game, when ever im really confident about the raptors there like 8-2(not including playoffs) obviously i was comfortable with game 1 and for some reason game 3 but we lost both of them. but i dont know i never really felt this confident about this team as much as i do right now. because u kno Jose is gna bring it no matter how injured he is. and you know your going to see Mo-pete nailing those 3's. and Parker nailing his open shots. Ford driving and doing those fadeways(could be a bad thing/good thing). i hope bosh brings it. it would be awsome if Collins picks up 2 early fouls

Go raptors


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think that since we're 1-0 all-time in game 6's, we should have no problem tonight. 

latest injury report: tj's doubtful with a stinger and "cut on the mouth". the ol' cut on the mouth. how do you expect anyone to play through that?

peace


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

> I'm just superhyped that I was able to switch my night for a day shift.


Me too! I hope that we will be rewarded with a win.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

I'd like to be the first one to say that this is a must-win game.

I hate to admit it - but I think the outcome of this game is in Carter's hands. Does he come out and attack the rim, creating space for Nachbar, Kidd and Jefferson? Or does he candy-*** around, whine to the officials and pat every Raptor on the rear when he gets close enough?

The Nets are 7.5 point favourites so for Raptors fans, it's a long shot. But you know what, it's not like we're playing the 1997 Chicago Bulls here. The Nets' home crowd is comatose. I wouldn't be TOO suprised if the Raptors pull it out, just mildly surprised.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

Victor Page said:


> I'd like to be the first one to say that this is a must-win game.


haha... really?


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

we gotta kee it close in the 12st qtr dont let them build any 15 pt lead or anything that big.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

ballocks said:


> i think that since we're 1-0 all-time in game 6's, we should have no problem tonight.
> 
> latest injury report: tj's doubtful with a stinger and "cut on the mouth". the ol' cut on the mouth. how do you expect anyone to play through that?
> 
> peace


Also TJ sprained his left thumb in that same play . . .he didn't notice until the feeling returned fully to his arms.

So any ideas as to the starting lineup? I think TJ will start. Will they stick with AP/MO/Bosh/Bargs?


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

We need at least one of our PGs to play. Hopefully Jose will be alright, he still says he can't move well laterally, so we will see. I think everyone is with me when they I say that I'd rather have Juan running the point than the chicken nugget. Tough game coming up, but I think the Raps are up to it. LETS GO RAPTORS!


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

LOL @ the chicken nugget.

I agree by the way!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Victor Page said:


> I'd like to be the first one to say that this is a must-win game.
> 
> I hate to admit it - but I think the outcome of this game is in Carter's hands. Does he come out and attack the rim, creating space for Nachbar, Kidd and Jefferson? Or does he candy-*** around, whine to the officials and pat every Raptor on the rear when he gets close enough?
> 
> *The Nets are 7.5 point favourites so for Raptors fans, it's a long shot. But you know what, it's not like we're playing the 1997 Chicago Bulls here. The Nets' home crowd is comatose. I wouldn't be TOO suprised if the Raptors pull it out, just mildly surprised.*


They had 20000 fans last game. Of course when you blowout the opposition it puts a damper on things


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

the absolute latest (from the radio- and from CJ) is that tj's got a "thumb injury." both he and jose are "game-time decisions" which means, in my world, that they'll give it a shot- as they should.

i think the sporting world has gone a little bit insane with these fake injury reports. do we really need to have a strategy for everything? apparently the blue jays lied about bj ryan's arm, saying it was his back; hockey notoriously blankets all issues as either "lower body" or "upper body", even during the season; and now tj's got thumb problems. they're all different, too: the blue jays are keeping the info from their fans; hockey teams are doing it to prevent targets from being drawn on their players' backs; and the raptors just don't want the nets to know what lineup they're going to put on the floor.

imo, the blue jays are paranoid, it helps nobody to lie to the fans. you can't/shouldn't (imo) treat the fans like four year-old children. hockey teams are also paranoid, but justify their actions by the one play that occurs once in a blue moon, that sees the opponent go out of his way to further injure the injured. the raptors are maybe the least guilty because they claim that the same was being done by new jersey at _their_ expense earlier in the series, but i think that's absurdly childish. 

i hate having to read injury reports like a critic these days, that's the truth. i know the verdict's been announced at least on tj, he's not a game-time decision, either he's playing or he ain't, and that's a bit frustrating.

but i'll forget all about it as soon as we tip it off tonight. at least we have that. 

peace


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

^^ Whatever, I saw a lot of empty seats, and a lot of Raps fans in other seats. You could hear them booing VC during foul shots, hardly impressive compared to other playoff locales - IE Golden State, Utah or Toronto.

Form Doug Smith's mailbag

Calderon Should Start:



> Right now, I'd say there's an 80 per cent chance Jose Calderon plays and a 15 per cent chance T.J. Ford does.
> 
> Calderon has to start for two reasons: He's the best they've got and they are not going to let him warmup and get loose and then sit down. That'd be ridiculous.
> So, after riding Calderon for as long as they can (maybe he takes three, four minutes off in the first half), they go to Juan Dixon.
> ...


http://www.thestar.com/Sports/article/210488


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

yup, this is getting crazy:

http://www.tsn.ca/nba/news_story/?ID=206563&hubname=



> Toronto Raptors point guard T.J. Ford said he's likely to play Friday night against the New Jersey Nets in Game 6, but backcourt mate Jose Calderon wasn't as optimistic about his situation.
> ...
> "It's a lot better day to day," he (Ford) said at Friday's shootaround at Continental Airlines Arena. "I couldn't move it a couple of days ago and now I have a lot of movement and flexibility in it. I think it's a good possibility I can play."
> ...
> Calderon was still bothered by the right ankle he sprained in the final minute of Tuesday night's game. He attended Friday's shootaround, and still has pain when he attempts to move laterally.


nothing like watching the injury updates move along. 

peace


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Definately keep the same lineup as last game. If TJ can't make it, put in Calderon. Great move my Mitchell to replace Nesterovic with Bargnani. Nesterovic hasn't played badly by any means, but putting Bargnani at center opens up the floor, and doesn't allow the Nets to just easily clog the lane. It should also open up some space for Chris, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

There was not 20,000 fans at either Nets home game. I was there for game 3 and there were tons of empty seats in the lower and upper bowls. 

Most fans I spoke to weren't really Nets fans, just hoops fans from the NYC area looking to check out a game. The 4 guys behind us left early to catch a bus for NYC and a house party. The guys in front of us were family members of NFL draft prospects. 

Don't get me wrong - there were thousands of die-hard Nets fans there (all of whom treated us well). It's just that there is no home court advantage - very little crowd noise, and no intimidation factor for the road team.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I just want to see some energy to start the game. NJ will be amped for this game and if we don't match their intensity this game, it will be like game 3 and 4 all over again.

Bosh's chance for redemtion is now, he will make everyone forget his poor performances with a big game tonight.

BTW...is anything confirmed yet about TJ/Jose for tonight?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Ah7p2MZubXQ68qUcNO2XNCa8vLYF?slug=ap-raptorsinjuries&prov=ap&type=lgns

TJ likely to play...Jose not as optimistic


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

It'll be a tough game. I dont expect the Raps to win, but it would be crazy if they win tonight and force a game 7. The ACC will be rockin if we can force another game, but we need to take care of business to stay alive tonight.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

The great thing about watching Golden State is the incredible energy and pace they bring to the game. Defensive intensity too. The way they all scramble for rebounds and 'hand-off' their D assignments in the zone. I was a little jealous of that and thinking of how the Raps just don't bring that same juice to the game.

Baron, SJax, JRich, Barnes, and Pietrus are all big guards with good length who can shoot and attack the rim hard. They also have good strength to handle bigger guys at times. They won without Harrington doing anything and only a small role for Monta Ellis.

Raps really need those bigger wings that can attack off the dribble as well as the spot up 3. Can Luke and Joey develop into that?

Bosh needs to move around more in our offense to get him the ball in better spots and let him attack before doubles can come. Way too slow and predictable an offense the way he always gets the ball in the same spot.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps are due for a road win.

Game seven seems like our destiny.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

The comparison to GS got me thinking .....if the Raptors had Stephen Jackson they'd be dominant. Defend big 3s - check.
Perimeter scoring - check. Get to the rim - check. Scary SOB that petrifies opponents - check.

Anyway, hopefully Joey Grahame can give the Raps a little bit of Jax tonight.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Victor Page said:


> There was not 20,000 fans at either Nets home game. I was there for game 3 and there were tons of empty seats in the lower and upper bowls.
> 
> Most fans I spoke to weren't really Nets fans, just hoops fans from the NYC area looking to check out a game. The 4 guys behind us left early to catch a bus for NYC and a house party. The guys in front of us were family members of NFL draft prospects.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - there were thousands of die-hard Nets fans there (all of whom treated us well). It's just that there is no home court advantage - very little crowd noise, and no intimidation factor for the road team.


Game 3 had 17,000. Game 4 on Sunday was 20,000.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Here we go boys. Season's on the line; chance to tie up the series. I'm expecting big games from VC and Bosh and a close game. This is going to be stressful but I know we're all up to the task. Bring it on.

GO RAPTORS!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Ford is available, Jose will start.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Metcaf spoke with Jose after the shoot around. Calderon said he feels about 65 per cent. TJ said he's gravy though, taped hand and all.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Good Luck Guys


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

jerkstore said:


> Good Luck Guys


Right back at you dude.

Bosh looks a little tight to start... and as I write this he gets a wicked block.

Nice job by VC of attacking the bucket.


----------



## Red Dino (Apr 22, 2007)

anybody else notice Vince gettin a lil booed?


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

^ Yup, thanks to the Raps faithful that made the trip the NJ.

Wow, I have a feeling we're going to take this one. The Raps have come out hungry, playing great defense and hitting their shots.

10-8 Raps.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Parker is on fi-yah baby!

Timeout NJ.

14-10 Raps.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Red Dino said:


> anybody else notice Vince gettin a lil booed?


Anybody else notice that nobody is watching this game?

I hope there's traffic because the lower sections look kinda empty.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

The Raptors are playing with a confidence that i have not seen all year...lets hope it carries on


----------



## Red Dino (Apr 22, 2007)

shookem said:


> Anybody else notice that nobody is watching this game?
> 
> I hope there's traffic because the lower sections look kinda empty.


ya noticed that too, lol

Parker is on fire (knock on wood)

Lets go Raptors!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Red Dino said:


> anybody else notice Vince gettin a lil booed?


I don't think I've said this yet but welcome to the site Red Dino, nice to have you here.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Good to see Andrea put it on the floor and get the call.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Jose is hitting his shots today too.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo Pete with the rebound and dunk!

OMG WHAT HAPPENED TO THE TV?!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

MoP had a good quarter. Tight game, like I think most of us thought it would be. The Raps didn't look great on the previous three possesions so the break comes at a good time IMO.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Our defence was completely scrambled on that last play.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Even a half step slower and TJ is still faster than anyone on the Nets.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Kidd just traveled.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

It's the TJ Ford vs Jason Kidd show. GO TJ! :yay:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Even if Joey missed Nachbar Hump would have nailed him, lol.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

TJ should tape his left hand for every game. XD


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Kris Humphries just brought RJ crashing to the floor.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

The Nets fans sitting courtside were going crazy after TJ bumped into Kidd.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

41-38 Raptors lead with 1:10 to go in the second.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Juan Dixon For Three!!!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

46-40 Raptors lead! :yay: 24.6 seconds remaining in the half.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

46-43 Raptors lead at the half. :yay:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Spiderman 3! XD Maybe that's where all the Nets fans are - watching the movie.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

You can tell the neck is bothering Ford. He's got 0 turnovers and made most of his shots from 20+, things that he doesn't normally do.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Good stuff, good stuff, good stuff.

Raps look energized. Nets look flat.

Bring it home, boys!


----------



## Red Dino (Apr 22, 2007)

Its good to see Raps competing in Jersey!

Although its still anyone's game, but...... LETS GO RAPTORS~:yay:


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

raptors actually look relaxed and. that something that we didn't see until game 5.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Not a bad half! Moving the ball and sticking shots. Playing physical defense and giving the Nets very few easy points around the hoop.

TJ and Calderon playing pretty well. They continue to punish the Nets with the jumper.

Mo Pete with the reverse dunk! (has to be the first of his career off two feet anyway) 

Bosh bringing it - blocks, getting to the line, hits a 3.

Joey and Hump off the bench - i like.

Looks like it's going to be a tight one down the stretch. Hopefully we can get a couple runs.

Without that 3, Dixon would certainly be the subject of my ire. He's just got to pick it up and start playing like a vet.

GO RAPTORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Raps need to keep Parker in the offence, he had the touch early, might as well ride it.

We match up much better with Jose starting to guard Kidd and with Tj playing against Marcus Williams, who can't even dream of guarding him. In most of the series, they have only brought Williams in when Ford leaves to avoid that.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Bosh's last shot was wayyyyy off the mark. :S


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

IL MAGO!!! :yay:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

A charge called on RJ, and he picks up a tech as well.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Who-wee, Bargnani for three!

BTW, the Raps got away with that, Bargnani's foot was on the line...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Blocking foul? Carter used his elbow and forearm to push Jose out of the way.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

I just don't get this....why do we just begin to panic for no reason time and time again? I just don't get why one sec we are relaxed and controlled and the next instant we begin to rush? I can only hope that is becasue we are a young team...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow. I think that just scarred me mentally.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Wince Just Ate Some Spalding!!!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo Pete goes to the floor to pick up the loose ball.
IL MAGO FOR THREE!!!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

God. If Bosh takes just ONE more jumper, I will cry.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

WOAH! Is that Nav Bhatia courtside?


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Calderon with the layup and the foul!


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

And one good thing about Bosh: even though he is pulling out a dirk on offense, least he can defend....


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

****. 72-65 Nets lead.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Why The Eff Are We Leaving Nachbar Open?!


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Well Bosh really is following dirk's footstep..maybe finesse PFs simply cannot archor a team in playoff atmosphere...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

****. brutal quarter. dug ourselves a hole here. time to see if Bosh can step up in his first playoff series.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

When will we learn NEVER to leave Nachbar open?!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

That was the Nets' fifteenth turnover. :yay:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

17 242 at the Continental Airlines Arena. Ha.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice. Lane violation against the Nets.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice to see CB4 dive to the floor to fight for posession. :yay:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Parker goes to the line to shoot three.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Yikes! Make those free throws, AP!

He went 1/3.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Why does AP keep missing all the key 4th quarter fts? I thought he has been in enough pressure situations as euroleague champions???


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

CB4! Count it and a foul!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Sick dunk by Bosh!  :yay:


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Chris Bosh has finally shown up baby!

93-92 Raps.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raptors can take the lead here if CB4 makes these free throws.

He makes the first to tie it at 92!
And he makes the second to give the Raptors the lead! 93-92 Raptors lead! :yay:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

YES! RJ finally missed a free throw! Tied at 93.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

YES! VC misses his first free throw.

But he makes the second. 94-93.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Wtf?!?!?!?!?! The Nets Stepped On The Line!!!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

****, Jefferson gets fouled...

Oh my, I think I'm going to have a heart attack.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo Pete!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Mo Pete with a long jumper!

96-95 Nets.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Nets turnover!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah baby, VC lost the ball! RAPTORS BASKETBALL!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Kidd misses, rebound TORONTO!

96-95 Nets.

Timeout Toronto.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bosh with a banker for the lead!

97-96 Raptors!

Timeout Nets.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

CB4 with the banker! 97-96 Raptors lead!!! :yay:


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Maybe I shouldn't have wished you guys good luck, gonna have to take it back now


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

YES!!! VC misses the three!!!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

COME ON REFS! Loose ball foul by the Nets! CALL IT!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Nets with a one point lead right now.

8.3 seconds left.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

I can't believe we just lost.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Yet another chokejob......Is that some kind of raptors tradition?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't know what to say.

What can be said?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

That was a bad way to end the season.

Poo.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

This team needs changes, lots of it too...


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

:yay:


kindred said:


> Yet another chokejob......Is that some kind of raptors tradition?



where did you come up with that one.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

nice effort from the raps, they'll be back next year.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

That was absolutely heartbreaking. :'(


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

It was all Calderon's fault, that stupid idiot with his ****ty pass.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm not mad at all the future bright for this team and all our young guys will improve


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

bargnani is gonna be a stud next year and bosh will come back twice as hard. rpas will win the division again and make it out of the first round(hopefully).

it was a good season. bad way to lose but we gave ourselves a chance.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

well, good game, good series. Hats off to the Nets. Jason Kidd has climbed up my list of favorite players.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Damn. Jose completely froze after that and didn't even attempt to foul Kidd.  Can't blame the guy though - without him, we wouldn't have even been THIS close.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

streetballa-ATL said:


> It was all Calderon's fault, that stupid idiot with his ****ty pass.


C'mon now, don't be like that.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

flushingflash said:


> :yay:
> 
> 
> where did you come up with that one.



Well I dunno, I guess everytime we choke like that all the bad memories about the close losses of last season begin to resurface in my mind...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Regardless, this has been a fantastic season for the Raptors. I'm glad that I got to share and experience this superb season with everyone on this board. :yay:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

If only Calderon threw that pass like 6 inches higher, Bosh would've had a dunk. But no complaints from me about either pgs, they played hurt and played hard the entire game.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

i wonder wat VC said to bosh.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

kindred said:


> Well I dunno, I guess everytime we choke like that all the bad memories about the close losses of last season begin to resurface in my mind...



ya okay. last year was a completely different team. whatta bout all the close wins we had this year.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

We had a great season, too bad it doesn't end too well, but it is a young team, I guess this is part of the learning curve...


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Even Chuck and Leo have tears in their eyes...:sad:


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

guys, here is respect from net fan. i thought this game would be hard for us but not that hard. you're moving in the right direction: i can't imagine what bargniani is gonna be like in a season or two :jawdrop:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

MonkeyBallZJr said:


> Even Chuck and Leo have tears in their eyes...:sad:


Heck. I was crying as soon as that final buzzer ended. :'(


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

****! <- All my frustration out in one word.

Eh, good season guys. We will grow and be better than ever next year (and for years to come as long as BC is our GM)! Remember, this is only the beginning...

:cheers:


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Well of all the ways to go out, this is one of the best. Kudos to the both teams for a hard-fought series.

Can't wait to see the development of this team next year. We are just bubbling with potential! Despite the current disappointment, this is indeed a great time to be a Raptors fan!


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

for a team that we didnt expect to show up in NJ to play to the final possession, the Raps showed some heart tonight...i hope that both Mo and Sam stay on with the team next year, we're going in the right direction...


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

NeoSamurai said:


> i hope that both Mo and Sam stay on with the team next year


Mo was awesome, especially down the stretch. I hope we can find some way to bring him back.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Smockgirl said:


> Mo was awesome, especially down the stretch. I hope we can find some way to bring him back.


Shouldn't be too hard. He is a Raptor for life, IMO.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

I dunno about Sam...I think he has reached his limit as to how far he can bring this team to....We need a much better X and O strategy coach in order to make the next step...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Smockgirl said:


> Mo was awesome, especially down the stretch. I hope we can find some way to bring him back.


He was. He really was. He woke up in the playoffs and gave every posession his everything.

Hopefully BC will want to keep him here and hopefully Mo will want to stay.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

ah if only mo had started each game instead of the human statue (aka graham) we'd be getting more heart out of the team like tonight...oh well good game raps, hard to blame calderon, he did keep us in the game for a long time


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

bC please get rid of graham. i wanna see jackson get more playing time next year.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

close game, they made one more play than us in the end

it kinda sucks that we didn't even get off a shot, but I don't think anyone can really be too upset.

let the offseason begin!!!!!


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

just wanted to point out that, bargani has played better in the face of pressure than the player he was compared to did, dirk. kid has a damn smooth stroke for a 7 footer


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

well, i don't know. in some ways it's not so bad because we probably needed this heartbreak, we needed to teach ourselves the art of the loss, but in other ways it's still... heartbreaking. you don't want to lose to a team you've proven you can beat, a team from the atlantic division no less- we're atlantic champions, aren't we?- but "next year" should be good enough. that's the way it goes. you have to build... and this team is clearly building. 

still, ap missing 2 of 3 at the line was painful. it symbolized the season for me. we waited too long to make a run in this one, i thought, we didn't pull away when we had the opportunity (more than just one, too), and paid for it in the end. fitting. but again, a learning experience. i don't imagine it'll be quite so painful next year (let alone the year after, etc).

calderon and ford were not only competent, they were rather impressive. yes, j-kidd ran the floor like a champ but there's hardly a pg in the league who could've stopped him tonight (imo), at least not with our rebounding. jose and tj provided at least 10x as much as we would've scored with darrick and/or juan, so thumbs up on that point. they were excellent.

man, i could write about this one forever but i won't (relief for you!). there were worse ways to end this season- much worse- and i'll leave it on that note.

peace


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

ballocks, don't forget when we were down 10 and NJ looked like they were gonna run away with it like times before...i was really proud of how they came back and kept fighting...on a side note those anyone else notice throughout the season how AP has a history of missing clutch FTs???


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Great game and series guys, that was fun. Good luck in the off season and next year.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Shouldn't be too hard. He is a Raptor for life, IMO.


Even if Mopete gets traded, he will join a small group of players that won't get booed when they play in Toronto. I think Matt Bonner is the only player in that group right now.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

As a Nets fan, I tip my hat to this team. Going into the season, I didn't expect much from the Raptors and they ended up having a great year. They've got a lot of solid young players, and even though it sucks to lose,this is the kind of thing that is going to help them in the long run.


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

It's so hard accepting this loss. It's going to take awhile to sink in. 

The Raps fought hard tonight and I'm proud of what they accomplished this year.


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

elsaic15 said:


> just wanted to point out that, bargani has played better in the face of pressure than the player he was compared to did, dirk. kid has a damn smooth stroke for a 7 footer


In the 4Q he didn't touch a ball. He was quite open in the last 2 plays but they decided to pass the ball to Bosh. I hope the last play called wasn't a Sam's scheme, because giving the ball to Bosh was quite obvious.

I think experience was a big factor in this series, above all in the first game... I wish for a rematch the next year.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Great game. Heartbreaking ending. But the Raps improved throughout the series and made some good adjustments as well. TJ and Jose gutted it out and didn't show any major signs of injuries.

Bosh came through big in the fourth Q but he sucked on O for most of the game. Just dumb decisions like the 3pt shots we did not need. And taking those 2 jumpers from the top of the key in the last 2 minutes when his J was not going last night. Still some good signs from him with the assists and blocks. He will be better next time.

Such a close game there is no end to factors that caused the loss.

I didn't like the last play call, but when you look at the replay it worked perfectly and there wasn't even any help on the backside. Its just not a play the Raps do well. They always seem to fumble those passes or throw them out of bounds. That's probably why this one was short. Also the play was so slow developing that it was easy for RJ to anticipate where the ball was going.

FT shooting is the obvious difference in the game. Refs gave every touch foul to VC and RJ in the fourth on drives. Not that there wasn't contact, but they got about 6 straight calls and that just doesn't happen in playoff ball. Nets shoot 24/29 (82%) while the Raps miss more on less attempts (19/25 76%). Couldn't believe Parker missed 2 of his 3 on that one play.

Forced shots another problem. In the final 3 minutes Parker forced that one baseline shot when Bargs was open at the top with only Collins anywhere near, Bosh took the 2 bad Js from the top of the key, Calderon took one quick shot, and Bargs took that bad turnaround J from deep with RJ on him (probably because he had gotten so few touches).

TJ shot the ball well but the difference when he came in the game was not positive IMO. With Calderon everyone was involved. With TJ, its the MikeJames show, with only the occasional pass to Bosh. He freezes everyone else out. Sam finally got tired of it when he refused to run the play to get Bargs in the post with the mismatch. And Bargs was playing well at the post lately.

If TJ doesn't involve people more and actually create better looks for teammates next year there will be a major PG controversy in TOR by the all-star break. If TJ wants to be a scorer, like a Barbosa, then he needs to come in off the bench. Calderon gets the whole team off to better starts, and its no coincidence our 2 best team games were with Calderon playing major minutes.

Thank god we didn't have to rely on Dixon. Two dumb TOs in 3 minutes. Finally hit a shot but overall hurt our momentum going into the half.

Final note: Jason Kidd is awesome. VC is just along for the ride. We are so lucky to be rid of that guy. What a no-show he did for 3 Q's and at least half the series.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Ya gotta hand it to them, the Nets are pretty good. With a healthy Krystic they'd definitely be one of the top teams in the east. Jason Kidd is simply amazing - he's top 3 in my greatest point guards of all time. 

I'm glad for Vince that he's had Kidd to revitalize his career. VC is great but he needs someone to take him there. And Kidd can do just that.

Man. Bosh and Bargnani. They are going to be the most potent 4/5 combo in the league next year. Forderone is one of the best point guards in the league. AP will come back sharper than ever. Humphries is coming into a contract season. Joey G IS getting better! We're at the level where greatness should result from player development. The Nets are a very good team but I certainly don't think they're the better team, overall. And that's reassuring. It sure didn't feel like that when the Cancucks lost to the Ducks yesterday.

Good work team. they'll get some rest and relaxation but I have no doubt that most of our players are going to be working their asses off through the offseason. 

Good series New Jersey. Welcome to one of the great rivalries of this new era.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Bargnani is going to be HUGE in this league. We may even see the Raps use Bosh/Bargs as primary distributors in the future. For sure we will see more of the cross screens between them and more interaction on the court. We will have a dominant scorer on the court at all times.

Last night the Raps just didn't use Bargs enough. He was moving well, shooting well, and even passing well out of the post. We won't have to force the ball through Bosh in the next 2 years. We can get both of them moving more in the offense and passing to each other more.

Those drives that Bargs had trouble finishing last night will be dunks next year and beyond as he learns to finish with more power. We will see more of Bargs getting the ball in the 15 foot range where he is one dribble from a dunk and can shoot over anyone.

The shot blocking, the rebounding, the shooting percentages, the FT attempts, the assists that the combo of Bosh/Bargs will be putting up in a couple of years will be awesome.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Bargnani has got to learn to box out. He killed the team by allowing Moore (among others) to get offensive rebounds. He's also got to learn to do more than just camp out at the 3 point line all the time on offense. Teams have already learned not to bite on his pump fake drive move.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Bargs had as many rebounds as Bosh in this game, including a couple of tough ones. And he scored at least twice on the pump, dribble and pull up move. With his quick release its almost unstoppable. Once for a 3, and once for a 2.

As for 'camping out' at the 3pt line that is not just some choice he makes. Its the role he has been given. If a big is on him he spaces out the floor and takes that big into uncomfortable territory where he can't help inside. If he gets switched to a small he goes into the low post to take advantage of the mismatch.

There were several plays where Bargs was wide open or had the mismatch and his teammates froze him out.

He is still learning how to be a low post player and is improving quickly. Like Bosh, he needs to get stronger.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

elsaic15 said:


> just wanted to point out that, bargani has played better in the face of pressure than the player he was compared to did, dirk. kid has a damn smooth stroke for a 7 footer


Il Mago has had lots of experience playing in Italy. Believe me, the crowds here are NOTHING compared to the crowds over there.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

> It was all Calderon's fault, that stupid idiot with his ****ty pass.


I knew someone would post something like that on here. Please, don't start with that. In fact, that was the only turnover of the game for him. Without Calderon, I think we would've lost long ago.
Anyone saw how upset TJ was when Calderon subbed him in? All season long, he has not been happy whenever Calderon gets his minutes.


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Pathetic VC fanboys. Can they really not see how weak minded this guy is? He almost lost you game 6 with those stupid 3pt shots when he was having his way inside and getting every call. JKidd pulled the cart (with a bad knee) while VC sat in it and posed for the crowd.


----------



## VCofMontreal (May 5, 2007)

bosh = biggest female dog in 2007 playoff! he is a bigger vagina than wince! haha


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't see how Vince fans can be happy with his performance in the series. Pretty much showed why he isn't considered a superstar in the league anymore.

However, lets try to keep this thread civil, please.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Vince didn't have a good series I agree, but he's one of the big factor why they won this series. He couldn't be stopped in Game 3 and 4, we had to win at least of those two games and we failed doing so, and when we did that's when we knew the series was over. Also you can say the same thing with Bosh he cannot be happy with the series he had, because he stunk, you can say it's his first time playing in the playoffs, but after the second or third game he should be able to adjust to the different style of play but he didn't. 

I was really mad when they lost the game. Because that means the season is over for the Raptors. Nets are my second favorite team after the Raptors, and for the first time in my life I was hoping that Carter stunk, and some game he did and others he didn't. I really expected the Raptors to win this series in 6 or 7 games, and if they did win the game, then Game 7 would of been crazy and I think the Raptors would of won that decisive game. It's almost like Game 7 vs the 76ers over again, except different scenarios.

I am proud of the Raptors I didn't expect them to win the Atlantic didn't expect them to have so many victories. They got a lot of playoff experience which is good, and next year they should be ready for whoever they face. 

Thank you for a great season.

Now I am routing for the Nets, it should be a great series against the Cavs Carter vs James should be great.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

VC has one arm raised in triumph in that second picture, but he still looks like a defeated man from the back.


----------

